# divorce paperwork in the mail



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

I received the paperwork in the mail this week non certified mail. My claims that we are unable repair the marriage because all we do is fight and we cant get along. I found this to be totally funny. We haven't talked in sometime and the last time was just her ripping me a new one because i changed my insurance and told her them that she no longer lives at our address. She doesn't want to show up and face me. I feel like she never was going to work on our marriage during the separation. All of it was her idea.. The paperwork has so many mistakes, like the day we got married and the day we separated, date of birth. Its commical. Im not just going to sign this thing like she wants me to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

She's been having an affair.


----------

